# I need a PO box in Tokyo



## Jasemalex

i need a po box to get some mail in tokyo OTHER THAN THE JAPAN POST OFFICE. Would really appreciate any and all help as my girlfriend is having problems and i am in Hawaii and cannot do anything to help. i will be there in another month. i dont care where the po box is in tokyo as i will only be getting a few items. but i will be living in the Asakusabashi area.

oh yeah. the reason not the japan post office is she has called almost every one and they all have a wait list


----------



## larabell

Mail Boxes, Etc., a US-based private PO Box company, has a presence in Japan. I know of two locations -- one near Yurakucho station and one on the west side of Shinjuku, just on the other side of the Hilton Hotel. There are probably others and I suspect you can Google "MBE Japan" for more information.

I'm not surprised there's a waiting list for PO Boxes -- a friend of mine told me the same thing several years ago. I also heard that PO Boxes in the Japan Post Office are either free or really cheap and that you have to show you have a need in order to get one. I haven't dealt with MBE in Japan but I did deal with several of them in the States and they're not cheap but they're really convenient. I believe that here you have to supply them with a real address in order to sign up.


----------



## Jasemalex

thanks for the help. i have tracked down a few MBE's in tokyo and sent the info to my girlfriend. I forgot about them. tried UPS stores but they dont have in Japan. anyways thanks again for your help


----------



## larabell

I thought UPS partnered with Kinkos a while back. I know of Kinkos in both Shinjuku and Shinagawa but I don't recall if I saw mail boxes in either place. I don't recall seeing any UPS stores around recently. Anyway, MBE should work fine.

BTW, if you're only looking to receive a few things before your arrival here, I believe the post office can accept general delivery -- where you'd address the items to yourself but using the post office address. Then you can pick them up later. I'm not sure of the details but I believe the JPO has an English web page. I don't know if that would work for you but it's an option.


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> I thought UPS partnered with Kinkos a while back. I know of Kinkos in both Shinjuku and Shinagawa but I don't recall if I saw mail boxes in either place. I don't recall seeing any UPS stores around recently. Anyway, MBE should work fine.
> 
> BTW, if you're only looking to receive a few things before your arrival here, I believe the post office can accept general delivery -- where you'd address the items to yourself but using the post office address. Then you can pick them up later. I'm not sure of the details but I believe the JPO has an English web page. I don't know if that would work for you but it's an option.


There are several Japanese PO box operators that charge significantly less, from 1000 yen a month (plus set-up fees etc), like Ž„&#143;‘”*—¿‹à
General delivery or poste restante (called kyokudome) is available at all post offices. The official JP site doesn't give details, but asks you to contact your nearest post office for details.
You don't have to set up anything in advance and just ask your sender to address all your mail c/o full address of a post office, with your name. 'General Delivery' or 'Poste Restante' will be understood, as well as kyokudome. But they must give the full postal details of the post office concerned, or it may be misdirected. You need an ID to retrieve your mail, and if uncollected will be sent back after 10 days. This is a free service.


----------

